# turbo inlet pipe, good idea?



## moralez25 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a neuspeed turbo inlet pipe for my 02 gti 1.8t, which is all stock except for a cold air intake. does any one have an inlet pipe on their car? The stock turbo on my machine is a ko3 right? so its compatible? Did you notice a difference?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=805
also if you know of a cheaper place to get this let me know. thanks


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (moralez25)*

Silicone complete replacements are better, and you can find them cheaper too. Plus they just look cool. You can choose between blue, red, and black from most companies. There's some on ebay too I think. Either way you won't get any real gains. Maybe a smoother response.
http://www.pwrhaus.com/teststo..._id=2










_Modified by zeusenergy at 4:47 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (moralez25)*

Many many people have an aftermarket turbo inlet pipe (TIP) but most of them use a silicone one. There are notable gains from one of these including horse power and quicker turbo spool up. 
I'd recommend getting a silicone one like a Forge, as seen here.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=1070
Installing it is... not a pleasant experience


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (moralez25)*

Your engine actually has the ko3s. The ko3s is almost as good as a ko4. So I wouldn't waste money "upgrading" to the ko4. As far as the Neuspeed tip goes. Don't waste your money on that either. Its overpriced and very little gains are to be had. I would recomend one of the silicone tips sold by various suppliers. There is a company selling one on this very forum for 145 bucks or so. If you have a couple hundred bucks to spend and want to make power. Get a flash done by either Eurodyne or Unitronic. Best bang for your buck by far. If 500 bucks is too much to spend. Look into a boost gauge, and then look up the "diode mod" on here. If you want cheap power. There you go. Just stay away from those Neuspeed gimmicks. You won't get many gains from them and you can spend the same money elsewhere and make some real power. Read the faq's at the top of the forum very thoroughly and educate yourself before you buy anything.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

^ very nice post
I wills say that before you spend another dollar on your car. Save up until you can afford to chip the car. revo is my chip of choice for your type of application.


----------



## ypsetihw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (Flavo Cadillac)*

I agree chip and dv first. I've also done n75, short cone setup, and a couple hose edits. I'm in the same spot, stuck between tip and dp, and badly needing an fmic. Chasing a gremlin boost leak doesn't help either. 
How have others prioritzed mods at this point? Pros and cons of each?


----------



## pstricker (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (moralez25)*

I have a Neuspeed one and am willing to sell it. I will be at Waterfest 15 if your are there.
Peter
[email protected]


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (ypsetihw)*

Downpipe or turbo back NOW. TIP won't give you all that much, especially without other major mods like exhaust.


----------



## rustywoodstone (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Your engine actually has the ko3s. The ko3s is almost as good as a ko4. So I wouldn't waste money "upgrading" to the ko4. As far as the Neuspeed tip goes. Don't waste your money on that either. Its overpriced and very little gains are to be had. I would recomend one of the silicone tips sold by various suppliers. There is a company selling one on this very forum for 145 bucks or so. If you have a couple hundred bucks to spend and want to make power. *Get a flash done *by either Eurodyne or Unitronic or GAIC or APR. Best bang for your buck by *far*. If 500 bucks is too much to spend. Look into a boost gauge, and then look up the "diode mod" on here. If you want cheap power. There you go. *Just stay away* from those Neuspeed gimmicks. You won't get many gains from them and you can spend the same money elsewhere and make some real power. Read the faq's at the top of the forum very thoroughly and educate yourself before you buy anything.









OP: Listen to this guy. His reply is the best I have read in three weeks and 14 hours.





















and more







god I am hung over


----------



## DrTacoElf2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (rustywoodstone)*

Software first
downpipe second
catback third


----------



## rocco2gti (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (DrTacoElf2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrTacoElf2* »_Software first
downpipe second
catback third


x2.
I just did the neuspeed TIP (bought it cheap in the classifieds) and there's definitely a difference. No where as big as getting chipped, or as the downpipe, but definitely a difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Either way you won't get any real gains. Maybe a smoother response.
http://www.pwrhaus.com/teststo..._id=2









There are meaningful power gains to be had when replacing the the stock TIP with a quality silicone replacement like ours!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This forum is becoming nothing but one big advertisement.. My personal favorite is Unitronic's 2.0 fsi thread that is a sticky at the top of the 1.8T forum


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sorry, just wanted to correct some misinformation.


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Your engine actually has the ko3s. The ko3s is almost as good as a ko4.

Maybe K04-001...


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (DrTacoElf2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrTacoElf2* »_Software first
downpipe second
catback third


Yeah this is where I'm at now. My car was actually always chipped but I decided to do the full APR load and overwrite the old software. I'm glad I did because the apr is much better. The old software would spike 17 and hold 15 the apr spikes at 20 and holds 18. This is on my K03s. I did an APR DV and K&N drop in before anything else. 
Next up, TIP and maybe a upgraded SMIC. Might as well face it your addicted to mods.







h


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (gli87jetta)*

I bought the ABD turbo inlet pipe, while it made several hp gains on my car it was a waste.


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (MkIVwarrior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIVwarrior* »_I bought the ABD turbo inlet pipe, while it made several hp gains on my car it was a waste.

How is that a waste?


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (gli87jetta)*

I recently installed a Eurojet tip. My car just has GIAC X+, an "H" valve, Forge DV, and EJ smic but I could feel the turbo spool a little quicker, more smoothly, and the boost holds a little longer with the tip.


----------



## dixongli (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There are meaningful power gains to be had when replacing the the stock TIP with a quality silicone replacement like ours!










just put mine on today i love it and it only took me an hour to put it on. and you can feel the difference. to me the gains are about like a dp not as much but close


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (gli87jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli87jetta* »_
How is that a waste?








 x2


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (turbeau3)*

HP per dollar, not worth the hassle. Nothing will give you the power you are looking for unless you go BT. Trust me, im a doctor.







Doctors' orders


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: turbo inlet pipe, good idea? (turbeau3)*

The ONLY things needed to be upgraded are IC and Exhaust. (Of course chip too) Those are the things you can integrate when you decide to go BT.


----------

